# Using Potassium silicate and humic acid with chemical nutrients?



## Locked (Jun 28, 2014)

Was wondering if you have to grow Organic to use Potassium silicate and/or Humic Acid?  I was planning on picking them up and adding them to my water to help with any heat issues this Summer. Not sure if the plants uptake this directly or if a Micro Hurd is needed.  Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2014)

No works with both chems and organic


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2014)

pcduck said:


> No works with both chems and organic



Thanks. I will be ordering both right now. Been lucky so far as the temps have not climbed over 90 much yet but i know July and August could be brutal. I want to try and give myself every advantage I can with the heat, short of buying a portable AC unit.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2014)

I use the liquid for my dwc and the dry for my organic


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2014)

Was going to get this>>>[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Botanicare-NSSILQT-Silica-Blast-Quart/dp/B000EJZAWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403995149&sr=8-1&keywords=Botanicare+Silica+Blast%2C+Quart[/ame]

But I think I found a pound of it dry for 10 bucks and 6 for shipping. >>>http://www.kisorganics.com/products/shop/agsil-16h-potassium-silicate


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Was going to get this>>>http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EJZAWA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> But I think I found a pound of it dry for 10 bucks and 6 for shipping. >>>http://www.kisorganics.com/products/shop/agsil-16h-potassium-silicate



https://customhydronutrients.com/ze...1_46_37.html?zenid=iq9aunplmrgersroeme357a5n4



 I use this guy.. ships in plain brown box and return address name is CHN 

 if you've not seen his site hes got some good raw products


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

if my math is correct... and it could be wrong

 154 grams of Si powder added to 1 gallon should make the same mix as the silica blast which yields 28ppm Si and 14 ppm K at a rate of 5ml per gallon(as directed)

for direct addition to yield the same it would be 0.2 grams per gallon... unless you got the right scale its hard to weigh 0.2 grams


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't use Si any more it raises my ph to much, but I have considered working it in with the addition of his PEKacid to offset the ph... but I haven't done the math to see how it adds up or how much PEKacid would be required to offset the ph up swing


----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2014)

bagabones said:


> https://customhydronutrients.com/ze...1_46_37.html?zenid=iq9aunplmrgersroeme357a5n4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I got that same link off another site I hang at.  Kisorganics still has it 5 bucks cheaper for a pound.


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Yeah I got that same link off another site I hang at. Kisorganics still has it 5 bucks cheaper for a pound.



sweet

 I often find myself shopping at familiar places despite paying more... mostly based on there shipping methods and business name


----------



## BudGrower (Jul 1, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Was wondering if you have to grow Organic to use Potassium silicate and/or Humic Acid?  I was planning on picking them up and adding them to my water to help with any heat issues this Summer. Not sure if the plants uptake this directly or if a Micro Hurd is needed.  Thanks.


wat  Potassium silicate and/or Humic Acid does to heat ?


----------



## Locked (Jul 1, 2014)

BudGrower said:


> wat  Potassium silicate and/or Humic Acid does to heat ?



It helps the plant handle higher temps with less stress


----------



## DrFever (Jul 1, 2014)

It all helps in many ways from   fighting off disease, drought  heat stress , increases  THC. yield , crop health  etc  nutrient uptake    
 just remember  your adding  SALT  which potassium silicate is  or classification  there of ....  what ever  to much  can be just as bad  be gentle  if your going at it the first time  
 Also potasium silicate is a bud booster  in reality   so should be increased in the flowerin  phase     so base out of a  4 scale        in veg    1 - 1.25  per  4      in flowering phase   3rd week  start increasing  dosage  from  again out of a  scale of 4             1.5 - 2.25  increase 
 Humix  and fulvix  ( amino acids )  is esentual        should be used in all stages    its first line of defense to disease it helps again with nutrient uptake  buffers the soil  from  naturally occuring salts  etc   and for some  that didn't know    it can be used as ph down ,


----------



## bagabones (Jul 1, 2014)

potassium is the nutrient that controls respiration,  respiration controls internal temp of plant just as you sweat

 the added K helps with heat stress....  

 on the other hand too much K might also lock out Mg and Ca so over using silica can have its issues

 as a foliar the silica helps with powdery mildew

 I have tried a range of dosing... in the end I ended up not using it for the ph rise was undesirable and since I mix a concentrate it wont allow me to use it in my res

im not big on foliar except when necessary 

 it works best if used from the start of veg until harvest as it seems to have a better accumulative effect 

 it makes all the branching very rigid or turgid which help hold the weight in high producing stretchy plants

 the difference it makes to the plant is obvious and noticeably different in its positive effects

 I have tried levels as hi as 100ppm if Si with difficulty

 I would suggest a medium dose and if it messes with your ph drasticly perhaps not use it or use less

 if you use it heavy and start to see Mg def don't assume theres not enough Mg.. it might be to much K

if memory serves.. the 5ml recommended in silica blast yields about 30ppm Si


----------



## pitviper (Jul 3, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> It helps the plant handle higher temps with less stress


this stuff is the absolute bomb,sodium silicate...single application contains less sodium than 2ml's of any bloom nutrient,can be used as a foliar. 
http://plantcatalyst.com/what-is-plant-catalyst/
Q/A
http://plantcatalyst.com/qa/
canna friendly researched too
http://plantcatalyst.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/CGC-The-Impact-of-CAW-on-Cannabis-Plants.pdf


----------



## DrFever (Jul 12, 2014)

show you  pic  of  plants  with   potassium silicate   added  and later show you  others   planted  same time  and a huge difference  in growth   potatoes  are literally  5 feet tall    with  PS  added   other ones are like just over   12" tall   kinda shows you the benifits lol   USE IT 

View attachment IMG342.jpg


View attachment IMG341.jpg


View attachment IMG340.jpg


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the input peeps.  I have been using it and my plants seem healthy. It does swing the hell out of my water ph. 7.9 out of the tap became 9.2 today in 5 gallons of water with just 25ml's of silicate. 

I found out it also ruins water tight containers with rubber gaskets. It causes the gaskets to fail and the container to leak. In the 10cc syringe i used to add the silicate it ruined the rubber stopper and made the syringe seize up.    

It also could double for Astro glide or any other lube in a pinch.    My habd were slick as hell after getting it on me.


----------



## jingo (Jul 12, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> It also could double for Astro glide or any other lube in a pinch.    My habd were slick as hell after getting it on me.



Hmmm a rubber eating lubricant. Designed by the Jesuits? lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Hamster, i ordered some today. The temps are crazy..105 today, anything that will help. I have always used humic acid in my grows.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 14, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Thanks Hamster, i ordered some today. The temps are crazy..105 today, anything that will help. I have always used humic acid in my grows.



I will be adding the SI as well, outdoor temps are gonna be in the 90s from here on out, I already have plenty of diamond nectar on hand always.


----------



## Locked (Jul 14, 2014)

Glad I could help Rose.


----------

